# West Michigan SxS Fun Shoot



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Seaway SxS Shoot
Saturday June 28th

Events included in cost: 
1. 25 Skeet 
2. 25 Five Stand 
3. 50 Sporting Clays

Cost is $35.00 including a lunch
Youth under 18 is $20.00


Shoot Events in Any Order 
Use Any Gauge 
Shooting Multiple Guns Encouraged Pull Your Own Except 5 Stand
Trophy for H.O.A.
No Shoot Offs

Registration Begins at 9:00 AM 
Shooting Hours are 10 am - 4 pm

*Trap, double trap and wobble trap are also available to shoot. We are open on Sunday from 10 am - 4 pm, as well.

Camping is available on site, with hotels in nearby Whitehall and Muskegon. Please call in advance if you plan on camping.

Michigans Adventure is 5 minutes from the club so bring the whole family!

A 25lb bag of magnum shot will be raffled off to shoot participants ONLY. 1 Ticket for $2 or 3 Tickets for $5

Visit our Website at http://www.seawaygunclub.com/facilities.htm for directions.

If you have any questions, please call Brian Erickson at:
Day: (231) 861-5545
Evenings before 9pm: (231) 861-5112


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Ttt


----------

